# Bearded dragon morphs?



## xISPARTAN261Ix (Jun 25, 2013)

Can anyone name these morphs?







Ellie, leatherback but has she got a colour morph?







Lennie, the man we got him off said he bred him to either Ellie, Lilie and Mollie and got orange dragons, does this make him a het something?







Lilie(her name is spelled like that on purpose by the way).







Mollie.







Dakota(top) and Sapphire(bottom). They are bro and sis, do they have the same/similar genetics then? I don't keep them together anymore.


----------



## mylesm (May 4, 2011)

the only morph you have is a leatherback the rest are all normals :gasp:


----------

